# ebay Funny



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

Heres the ebay funny I found. Item #300246901245 made me laugh for 10 minutes! Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Not having the wing makes it more valuable!!!


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Has anyone asked him if it is a joke or if he is retarded?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dont forget this is the extra rare 4X4 version! :thumbsup:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*You must be high*


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*That is even better*

Than some I have seen from other "well known" sellers that should know better... :freak:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Aw c'mon guys, this is a really rare! I'll bet this is the most a stand alone AW body with missing parts has ever been listed for! 

The winning bidder could set an all-time record that may never be broken LOL!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Or for a few dollars more 120269410381


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Broken Wing*

It must be the missing wing that raises the value because Buds has the same body with the wing for $3.99 Buy it Now on ebay. On that push car at least it is free shipping! LOL Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

How do you retract a bid??? Quick!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*caveat emptor*

One of the very few Latin phrases I remember form high school is _caveat emptor _or "let the buyer beware". The phase came about because a famous scammer of model chariots, Cletus Alretus Alrightus, used schroll-bay to fleece unknowing chariot-heads back in the day. :woohoo:

Russ the Hutt


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LOL Russ,

I'm gonna play some Zappa tonite! Specifically "Apostrophe", the "B" side, last tune:
"Cosmic Debris".

...is that a real poncho or a Sears poncho?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> LOL Russ,
> 
> I'm gonna play some Zappa tonite! Specifically "Apostrophe", the "B" side, last tune:
> "Cosmic Debris".
> ...


Ah yes, the Zappa view on upstanding entrepreneurship, one thinks of the "fur trapper, strictly commercial"

Well, it could be "Just me and the pygmy pony, over by the dental floss bush"

"Flakes" was also pretty good on a later album.... 

Gotta find a turntable so I can listen to that album.... TM gave her direct drive away several years ago, and my 30 year old one is belt drive sans belt.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Spelling challenged*

That was a nice catch Bill - especially since I mis-spelled _Cletus Awreetus-Awrightus_. If you tell me you remember the _Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers_, I'll know I've found my long lost twin. :dude:

Russ _listening to The Grand Wazoo _ the Hutt


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Nanook*

I'll bet he would get a real kick out of the fact that the HT Phishing gremlins have already gone to work and offered me several commercial choices at the top of the page.

Actually Russ I was having a peculiar moment where, "My python boot was too tight...I couldnt get it off last night ...a week went by... now it's the fourth of July...I finally got it off and my girlfriend cried....you got ----- ----!":freak:

After being blinded by two yellow snowcones I then rode the bus to St. Alphonsos's pancake breakfast where I stole the margereeen!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Bill Hall made me do it...*

Now I am going to be forced to buy an AW Good Humor truck and perform a yellow snow cone conversion... I really have no choice. If I don't, flesh eating weasles will rip my face! :drunk: And if the gears are jus awright and none too tight, maybe it'll sound like a dynamo hum...mimg. :freak:

When do those things (AW Tjet R6) get released?

Maybe somebody will convert an old Lincoln into the ride of Sheik Yerbouti.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

you guys are sooooooooooooooooooo old.. I had to Ask my DAD what you were talking about lol....

Dave


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Just for you coach (and everybody else)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2nJn6rZdtI&feature=related

I give you Frank Zappas music in all it's glory. 

enjoy.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

pickeringtondad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2nJn6rZdtI&feature=related
> 
> I give you Frank Zappas music in all it's glory.
> 
> enjoy.


LOL...Thanks Dad lol...

Dave


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*OK Youngsters*



coach61 said:


> you guys are sooooooooooooooooooo old.. I had to Ask my DAD what you were talking about lol....
> 
> Dave


We're not old. We're minty NOS! Our packaging may show some signs of shelf wear...

Ask you're dad if he remembers this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRlcOnccfgg&feature=related

or

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFpyM2yJYfo&feature=related

I remember since I was 10. And I still have some of my own teeth.

Russ... who needs teeth... the Hutt


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Dad was clueless*



coach61 said:


> you guys are sooooooooooooooooooo old.. I had to Ask my DAD what you were talking about lol....
> 
> Dave


Oh Poppycock! While you were watching the Banana Splits in yer PJ's some of us were dropping out and tuning in.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey, they came on in the afternoon, right after Speed Racer!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Loved the Banana Splits. One banana, two banana, three banana, four....... 
and now Danger Island. Gone bananas, Dave.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*The Humanity...*

The youth of America is watching Banana Splits when they could be racing or building slot cars. I weep for the future. 

Russ... I am bummed out... The Hutt


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Please, I really could race on the track much as child. Does anybody remember this quote from your parent, "stop the track is messing up the tv."
Perhaps it was only me.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh Yea! I couldn't run em during my mom's soap opera's or when my folks were watching prime time tv. But if they went out for the evening, it was get everybody over for some racing.
hojoe


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Seen Ad?*

Do you think that this ad was to miss lead the newbes new to collecting or an honest mistake? I seen a rare a/fx car a few months ago with a buy now price of $2500.oo as soon as I seen it I fell back in my chair and spilled hot coffee in my lap, So who can I sue over this the seller or ebay for letting him list it so high? LOL


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> Do you think that this ad was to miss lead the newbes new to collecting or an honest mistake? I seen a rare a/fx car a few months ago with a buy now price of $2500.oo as soon as I seen it I fell back in my chair and spilled hot coffee in my lap, So who can I sue over this the seller or ebay for letting him list it so high? LOL


Since he ended this soon after being questioned on authenticity. I would assume he didn't know but who knows what he knew prior to listing. He hasn't sold much before but has bought from sellers that sell ho cars and parts.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Oh Poppycock! While you were watching the Banana Splits in yer PJ's some of us were dropping out and tuning in.


Uh???....:drunk: Wha???? :freak:.....Somebody say somethin??? :drunk: Oh :dude: well...time for another bong hit..........:drunk:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Win, don't bogart that thing...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

resinmonger said:


> We're not old. We're minty NOS! Our packaging may show some signs of shelf wear...


 
I 'm gonna have to remember this so I can usse it the next time one of the kids give me some grief on my age. I'm just Minty NOS with some shelf wear.  rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

new "OLD" stock...


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Hey man, if you're spinnin' Zappa don't play the single...... play the full cut from the LP. See, there's this new thing called FM radio.....

Hot Wheels still come on Saturday morning at 9:30?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I still remember the happiest day ever - I found out my AM radio would play after noon! :drunk::freak: What's this new fangled "FM"?


----------

